

What it's like raising money as a woman in Silicon Valley - jeffbercovici
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2014/08/07/what-its-like-raising-money-as-a-woman-in-tech/

======
hynahmwxsbyb
It's hard to be sympathetic when all the female founders I know have had an
easy time fundraising. Far easier than (most) men. I'm not suggesting that the
women weren't qualified--they were--but I've seen so many qualified males that
don't get a break on a very short runway and I can't help but wonder: if they
were a woman, would they have raised? Why do you think there are so many women
doing sales in private wealth, or IR for hedge funds. Women can sell.
Personally, I'd rather fight off an ocassional suitor than go bankrupt and
deal with that abyss of depression (again). Of course the grass always seems
greener on the other side of the fence.

------
xxxmadraxxx
Does it involve a lot of diddy roidin'?

